# What car turned you into a VW nut?



## Hkphooi (Dec 9, 2013)

Just curious what car or cars made each of us love VW. 
The car that got me was my cousins mk2 gti with a vr6 swap. The sound the vr6 made, the way it just stuck to the road and all its redness with quad rounds. All that made my 13 yr old brain go jeeps arent cool this is what cool is. 8 VW's later here i am lol.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

My first VW was a used '76 Rabbit. Loved driving that car. Spot on reliable (!) for the 2 years I owned it, fun to drive, still like the design. Been driving VWs ever since.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

My first VW was a 1988 brand new Jetta...this was followed by another 3 Jettas over the years.


----------



## Hkphooi (Dec 9, 2013)

buggyman said:


> Hi Hk  ,
> A 13 second 1/4 mile 2086cc 1956 yellow bug
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly idk much about bugs(something i'm working on) but to me that sounds like a fast bug. looks good too


----------



## Zachmk6gti (Oct 18, 2014)

My dads 86 diesel rabbit. Had it when I was younger and supported me buying a vw when I was 18.


----------



## BuBzDub (Apr 14, 2013)

My dad had bought a turbo beetle for my sister when I was 5, but he took over and went nuts with it. Had an Audi TT tranny, 370 crank hp etc etc. My uncle had a TR mk4 gti with a vr6, loved to spend time with him in it. Now owning my first VW, a 2004 R32


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

My dad's 02 Golf TDI when I was 18 (as weird as it sounds). I love the diesel, but it's _so_ slow. The new one's are much better. My buddy also got an 04 GLI and that car really got me going.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Jetta III


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

when I was 7 years old my dad went to North Carolina for a business trip and brought me back an mk2 Hot wheels. Always loved VW since then and a MK2 was always on my list of cars to own.

after many other VWs, I finally got my hands on a mk2 21 years later...haha.


----------



## qcoffey (Mar 21, 2003)

jreed1337 said:


>


This interior is just outstanding!

My first VW, and subsequently the one that has fueled the addiction, was my 1984 GTI. It was dead nuts reliable, got 35mpg, handled great, and looked tough.


----------



## S2000_guy (Dec 29, 2013)

The '63 Beetle that I owned around '72 sold me on VWs. It was a 40-horse that would run at around 70 mph all day long... manual said that something like 73 mph was top speed new. That car truly had "everything you need and nothing you don't" (windshield washers powered by the air pressure in the spare tire.) It stranded me in Cincinnati Oh; likely a dropped exhaust valve. But that car was FUN to drive. I subsequently owned a '68 Type 3 Squareback, a '72 411 (2-door four speed car that I wish I owned today), and a '72 Type 1 Karmann Ghia coupe. Then I owned Asian cars for about 25 years, before returning to a '14 JSW TDI.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

The original bug. It was straightforward, reliable and easy to work on.
i do have an '88 Fox but I am not impressed by any new car since about 1970. Too many things to break.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

The aircooled bug. My Aunt and Uncle's red '69 Beetle to be exact. I remember getting a ride in it when I was around 5 years old and I just completely fell in love. Every time we would visit I would always ask to see it. My Uncle picked up on this and when I was 15, he let me drive it (first car I ever drove!). 

Helps that hubby grew up with VWs in the family too so we feed each other's addiction :laugh:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

I remember before I could drive, I really wanted a Rabbit Pickup ... sadly never got one.


----------



## Vtown_Vdub (Jul 30, 2014)

loved the mk4 since the first day i played neeed for speed. i wanted one forever, sadly my first car was 99 eclipse and i was looking at a mk3 drivers edition but never got it, but nowi gots my MK4 and i luv:laugh: my Dub


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

1962 VW Bug and it was new, so been in the Volkswagen family for a wile. :thumbup:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

honestly it was more about the engines that drew me to VW at first then everything else just made me fall deeply in love. The GTI was my first true VW love though, mk4 then mk5 and especially a mk2. However I love the entire lineup including the new beetles.


----------



## ASL94 (Oct 22, 2014)

My 2001 Audi 1.8T made me realize how fun these cars can be. It's why I bought myself an MK3 which is dedicated to track use only.


----------



## Leg of Lamb (Nov 6, 2014)

*The force is strong with this one*

The 3 VWs I've owned were all by fate. It's meant to be when a VW finds you. 

First love was a family member's red MK2 Rabbit from when I was a wee little 6 year old.


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Saw a local guy with a small-bumper mk2 jetta at a car show. It was impossibly low, with ridiculous tire stretch. Something about the car, it was just so cool at the time. I bought a mk2 jetta very shortly afterwards. Or two... Orrr maybe three. 6 or 7 vw's later haha. That definitely got me hooked. Sadly I had to sell my projects to pay tuition fees. Debating picking up a MK1 or MK2 again in the near future.


----------



## Beater Status (Oct 28, 2014)

This is an older photo but my cousin's MK4 Jetta caught my heart strings when he let me drive it. He's pretty much maxed out the stock K03 turbo but the car is very competent and will surprise many with how fast it is. It will be mine when I complete his newly acquired GLI.










See the GLI build here, you wont regret it


----------



## Rizzo389 (Nov 11, 2014)

The GTI


----------



## Beater Status (Oct 28, 2014)

Which generation?

My VW dream car, other than the XL1 Sport, would be a Mk1 GTI :thumbup:


----------



## JIMBO ROBERTS (Jul 31, 2004)

My first car was a 68 Bug. It was that first sacrificial car that I did all kinds of things for the first time. First Mods, first blown engine (copper vacuum tube from the carb when into a bank of cylinders and destroyed them), sheared shifting forks (from speed shifting), first accident (rear ended a 57 Chevy with no damage to the Chevy), first 100,000 on the odometer, bought it used in 70 from 1200 sold it for 1100 in 74. It was a great car and I had lots of fun at the beach in the back seat while not surfing. I then owned several different cars 74 Capri V6, 77 T-bird, a party car while I went through many motorcycles , then an 85 Jetta, then a 93 Probe GT, 98 Contour SVT, and now best of all of them a 2004 R32. I still have that R32 and I'm not planning on selling it anytime soon. I guess I'm not an exclusive VW guy, I just like to go fast through the turns most of all.

Jimbo


----------



## Blake R (Feb 18, 2011)

My introduction to the v-dub world was my friends 99 golf 2.slow about 10 years ago. Nothing special or fast, it was a 5 speed. I fell in love with all the gadgets,the way it drove, the handling, just everything. I took the car from time to time just to get a little seat time. Since then I have owned a 01 gti 1.8t, an 03 gti vr6 that I still have with 210,000+ runs great, and currently a 2013 golf r that has got to be my altime favorite with all the apr goodies that puts out 360 hp.


----------



## Blake R (Feb 18, 2011)

My introduction to the v-dub world was my friends 99 golf 2.slow about 10 years ago. Nothing special or fast, it was a 5 speed. I fell in love with all the gadgets,the way it drove, the handling, just everything. I took the car from time to time just to get a little seat time. Since then I have owned a 01 gti 1.8t, an 03 gti vr6 that I still have with 210,000+ runs great, and currently a 2013 golf r that has got to be my altime favorite with all the apr goodies that puts out 360 hp.


----------



## jaysGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

My dad, who passed away when I was very young, was the original owner of a mkii gti. One of the last things he told me (and one of my first memories) was "take care of your mom, do well in school, and don't sell my car". Growing up it intrigued me and my mom kept the car until I was 16; it was my first car. It didn't mean much to me at the time, but I had it/drove it until 2006 or so. I loved how it drove and had plans to turn it into a track-prepped car (full roll cage, etc.). When I stripped the interior completely I found that it was it pretty poor condition since my mom never really took great care of the car. Ultimately rust took over the car and I was forced to part it out and recycled what was left. I kept the steering wheel, shift knob, and gauge cluster in anticipation of getting another mkii someday and placing at least the steering wheel on it. If I don't I'll put it in a shadow box and hang it in my garage. It was pretty nice for an '86: full leather interior & 4 wheel disc brakes. I did some small/cheap lighting mods to it and I bought teardrops for it since 2 of the stock snowflakes were pretty bent up. I had a full h&r cup kit ready to go into the car, but ended up selling it when I discovered the extent of the rust.

in retrospect, I wish I never parted it out and recycled it. At the time it was pretty unreliable and I didn't have the funds or time to do anything about it, whereas now I have space, money, and some time.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

jaysGTI said:


> My dad, who passed away when I was very young, was the original owner of a mkii gti. One of the last things he told me (and one of my first memories) was "take care of your mom, do well in school, and don't sell my car". Growing up it intrigued me and my mom kept the car until I was 16; it was my first car. It didn't mean much to me at the time, but I had it/drove it until 2006 or so. I loved how it drove and had plans to turn it into a track-prepped car (full roll cage, etc.). When I stripped the interior completely I found that it was it pretty poor condition since my mom never really took great care of the car. Ultimately rust took over the car and I was forced to part it out and recycled what was left. I kept the steering wheel, shift knob, and gauge cluster in anticipation of getting another mkii someday and placing at least the steering wheel on it. If I don't I'll put it in a shadow box and hang it in my garage. It was pretty nice for an '86: full leather interior & 4 wheel disc brakes. I did some small/cheap lighting mods to it and I bought teardrops for it since 2 of the stock snowflakes were pretty bent up. I had a full h&r cup kit ready to go into the car, but ended up selling it when I discovered the extent of the rust.
> 
> in retrospect, I wish I never parted it out and recycled it. At the time it was pretty unreliable and I didn't have the funds or time to do anything about it, whereas now I have space, money, and some time.


great story man.


----------



## schooleyosis (Sep 5, 2014)

I've always wanted a variant of the golf ever since I can remember. In 2011 I test drove a GTI and caught the VW virus. I ended up turning the lease in earlier this year due to a water leak that nobody could fix; but I will be getting a MKVI R by the end of this year. I've missed having the GTI ever since I turned it in, minus the wet floor boards and foggy windows.


----------



## mim2.0 (Nov 12, 2014)

I picked up an 02 mk4 reflex silver with a 1.8t back in my later highscool years, coming from a Mazda protégé. I fell in love with the turbo and volkswagens in general.. years later I'm still obsessed only with a different generation


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

1990 Wolfsburg edition jetta. When I saw that car when I was little I always wanted one and have had a couple mk2 to follow.


----------



## Chilled Euphoria (Mar 23, 2005)

Mother had an Audi 86 5000CS Quattro brand new and learned how to drive in it, and used it during my high school days until 17. Had almots 180k miles on it and was showing its age.

Wanted an Audi 90 or 100 but all the ones I saw were automatics, needed a proper gearbox. Went to one of those huge car sales at the Everett Mall, only two car were manuals out of the hundreds of cars that were for sale. Some Suzuki wagon and a Sequioa Green 96 Jetta GL 2.Slow with 34k miles. Not bad for a 3 year old car. Guess which one I bought and took home? Traded it in later for a 98 Jetta GLX. Had to have the VR6.


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Its been in the family ever since my great grandfather had one! Dont remember ever not having one around.


----------



## Dolores001 (Oct 31, 2014)

MY FIRST vw was vw 2000,it is a most beautiful car so far.


----------



## -KILLSWITCH- (Jan 21, 2013)

First Vw was in 1996. A Corrado Vr6. The car is STILL the most fun to drive car I have ever been behind the wheel of ::
I have been in the Vw "game" for 18 years now and will never have plans to back out.


----------



## Sabre1100 (May 2, 2014)

I fell in love with the Mk4 golfs after I saw a friends GTI with jetta front end swap. The thing was lowered, and had the perfect stance to it. After seeing that GTI I went out, test drove a 2004 GTI with a stage 2 chip, and pretty much bought it on the spot. 
It's my first car, first VW, and first turbo car I've ever been in and I smile everytime I drive it. I'm in withdrawal since I stored it for the winter (Canada, eh?). I miss driving it so much.


----------



## GTIsmk1&6 (Oct 7, 2013)

1993 VR6 Passat Wagon maroon every option. Already had a Fox coipe and mk 2 Golf but the VR6 in that wagon was awesome. Burned to the ground unfortunately from some short circuit in the dash. Kept the VW hood emblem - charred and melted - as a christmas tree ornament. Traded that in on a new 2000 Passat wagon with the 1.8t - sucked big time and traded that in on a series of Honda mini-vans.... But now we have a mk1 gti, and mkv R32, mini cooper S - still have the mini van too......


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

It was a mk5 gli


----------



## 98mk3jetta (Nov 28, 2014)

*my mk3*

This did it


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

I can't really pinpoint the car that did it for me (amazing mk3 down the street from me that I'm in love with, stanced mk4 in the town next to me, ect.) but I just love the look of a clean dub. Granted, I'm only 17 and a mk4 jetta 2.slow (all east its manual) is the only car I've owned, its not the only car I've driven though, but theres something about it that I just love. I really love what some of you guys have done with your dubs and I hope to have a few in a garage one day just to tinker around with. Its funny some how most of my school plays games while the teacher is giving a lesson but i just sit there and read build threads on here and some of the things people are doing amazes me.


----------



## VOLKS-TECH (Dec 5, 2014)

my first car 1981 Rabbit LS (life saver)


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

I always liked VWs growing up, but was more interested in RWD European sports cars in the 1980s. I had a 72' BMW 2002 that got totaled by a GMC truck and the insurance company only gave me $2k for the car. I needed a car fast and wanted something FWD because we had some bad winters. I bought a 82' Jetta NA diesel 5SM and loved it. It was slow as hell, but fun even with 50 bhp :laugh: But I really started liking them when I bought a new MkIII 8v GTI in 98'. Since then I haven't owned any other than VWs.


----------



## GOLFGUY1123 (Jul 19, 2006)

My first Golf. 1997, 4 door, 2.0 auto. Slower than molasses in Antarctica, but I could throw the thing around like nobodies business. I had so much fun driving that thing, and I've owned VW's since. I've had 1 non VW, and I plan to keep it that way.


----------



## Miked617 (Oct 19, 2013)

The mk5 Gli that smoked me on interstate 95 years ago. The looks, the sound and the fact that he had enough power to destroy my "v6" Dodge Stratus with ease did it. He pulled up and then I saw the blue gauges. I had to have one. Circumstances prevented that until now...mk7 Gti or R is in the works. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbrothers (Oct 10, 2014)

*Growing Up*

My dad was a german car mechanic for 30 years. While I was growing up, he always had vws around, a few bmws here and there. He always had something cool sitting in the driveway, bugs, buses, fastbacks, notchbacks, ghias, things. He passed away age 54 earlier this year in January, one week exactly before I graduated my navy "a" school in florida. I had not seen him in two years and was supposed to see him graduation day. With my Commanding officers permission and finishing my last test, I left a few days early and drove to California. Took care of business and picked up his 1968 bug. Then when I got back home, I bought a 87 cabriolet. Vws were his hobby, his passion, and his lifes work. I feel like it is my duty to carry it on in the family so one day my future little boy can ride around in my bug with me and learn to drive in one.


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

A 1977 VW Rabbit with the CIS injected 1.6L engine (bought in 1980). That damn thing had so many electrical issues, that after sorting things out, I figured I'd stick with it.

My user name is derived from having owned that car (had to use a Haynes manual and the archaic electrical schematics to solve problems). First VW :banghead: of many more to come.


----------



## r3s3il3 (May 11, 2010)

Owned one just like in the picture. Loved it but didn't realize my obsession I traded it in...









Still miss that thing love my MK6 that I bought 4 years later but not the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sc3283 (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Jughead337 (May 13, 2008)

337 was my first intro to VW....I bagged it and Bozered the hood...hated to part with it but the family was growing.... I am back into VW life now with an 81 Caddy Diesel lowered now but bags in the future for sure


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

'73 bug. My first car. I used to sit and read the air cooled rags and dream of the things I wanted to do to it.


----------



## NJVWR32 (Aug 15, 2006)

*First VW*

I saw a my 1st GTI at the 1984 car show at the Javitt Center in NYC. One week later I bought the car after a test drive. Loved it. Great handling and big HP. It had 90 HP and was a pocket rocket. I paid $8,000.

Jump ahead to 2004.

Bought a R32 for $29,000 cash and still have the car after 10 years. I will probably keep this until I die. It has 400 awhp and has won over 50 trophies. I have spent over $40,000 in mods and work on the car.


----------



## Dznuts (Dec 26, 2014)

MKIV VR6 - my first VW and I love it!


----------



## kingkarmann (Sep 17, 2006)

A 67 Karmann Ghia was my 1st VW. Drove it in school for awhile back in the mid 70's. Even though it was a beater it made such an impression that I ended up restoring another Ghia which I still have. I have also owned a 70 Ghia a 2000 Jetta. My daiy driver is an MKVI GTI Autobahn Edition. I have VW's in my life longer that wife numbers 1 & 2 combined!


----------



## vDubr (Mar 16, 2006)

Dznuts said:


> MKIV VR6 - my first VW and I love it!


Ditto. Except is wasn't mine, it was my best friends. As soon as I rode in it, I knew I had to have one.

Later, my other friend picked up a MkIV R32. He let me drive it and I fell in love with the music coming from the tailpipes. 

A few years later, I picked up my first VW — a MkV GTI in Candy White 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

My 2 older brothers had Rabbits and Gti's growing up. My oldest brother gifted me a non-running 90 something Golf Diesel hatch before I could drive. I used to sit in the driveway, inside the car and pretend. I never got it running, and ultimately sold it for scrap. I ended up driving Japanese vehicles, mostly Honda/Acura.

FFWD 20 years, and the guy who introduced me to my wife introduced me to his Mkv Gti, and then helped me on a search to find my own. This was the car that pulled me in. I picked up my Bmp Mkv Gti 6mt with ~41K on the clock. Love that car. Ended up purchasing a '13 Mkvi R Aug 2013, because I always wanted awd in the Gti. I'm in the process of building both. 
 DUB

Oh and I couldn't totally let go of my Honda roots...My black hatch habit!


----------



## jisabe (Jul 25, 2014)

My first was a Jetta Flair. Late 90's. Loved it on the highway.
04 Jetta wagon TDI. Got the mod bug then with mag's and dark tinting. Used it to haul my heavy samples for work. Even loaded with approx. 600 lbs. each day, still manged to get close to 900 KM/tank.

If my CC came with the TDI, I would have gone that route.


----------



## Shifty_2192 (Jan 4, 2015)

I just bought my first VW Golf, after owning nothing but Honda's/Acura's for the past 15 years. 

for $2500 I bought a 1 owner Golf 1.8T GLS in Silver. Yup I'm a newb once again. 

I have to retrain my brain from Japanese to German.

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## nitebearer (Nov 2, 2014)

I started out riding around in friends beetles. I finally bought a buggy and got one of those air cooled things. I hated the lack of power but it got good fuel mileage. Well burned out a cylinder with less than 30k miles on the odo. I spent big and went with a porsche 912 engine (got a deal on it), then konis and wide pirellis. Spent around 2k back when a vw engine rebuild was all of 400. Well the difference was night and day in performance. Loved it! 

Second vw was one of the cheapest I've owned. Put around 1/4 of a million miles on it and all I ever put into it was 9 light bulbs, one clutch and a door hinge. Besides that just tune ups, rubber, oil and filters. Never put brakes in it. Was one of the most reliable buggies I've ever owned. That vw was cheaper to own than a toyota corolla (had one at the same time). I've owned a lot of other vehicles and the only other reliable one was a gm product I put over 500k on and it too cost me not a lot to maintain. Loved the handling and such and am now on my 5th VW. I'm hoping this one is as reliable as some of the past ones.


----------

